# APR Hardware / Software Ready for the Arteon: Up to 382 HP!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*We're pleased to announce several new hardware and software upgrades for the North American Arteon 2.0T!*

APR's ECU Upgrade dramatically increases power and is available in multiple stages and octanes. The Arteon is rated at 268 HP and 258 FT-LBS of torque from Volkswagen. With the APR Plus ECU Upgrade, which includes a factory term limit matching powertrain warranty, expect up to 359 HP and 349 FT-LBS of torque!










Next up is APR's Stage 1 ECU Upgrade. It requires no hardware, yet delivers 359-382 HP with 349-392 FT-LBS of torque! Gains as high as 85-113 HP and 95-136 FT-LBS of torque were measured over stock. For more power, you can add any of the APR hardware items below. 










Finally APR's Stage 2 ECU Upgrade maximizes output of the factory turbo. It's designed for use with the APR Race DP, and optimized when using the upcoming APR Intake and Intercooler, and produces 369-381 HP with 367-409 FT-LBS of torque. Gains as high as 109-127 HP and 129-152 FT-LBS of torque were measured over stock. This setup works great with APR's lineup of performance hardware listed below.










*The following is available for the new Arteon:*


APR Plus ECU Upgrade
APR Stage 1 ECU Upgrade
APR Stage 2 ECU Upgrade
APR Boost Hose System
APR Boost Tap
APR Turbo Inlet Pipe
APR Turbo Muffler Delete
APR Universal Boost Gauge
APR Universal Catch Can
APR Race DP (FWD)
APR Race DP (AWD)
APR HPFP
APR Boost Leak Tester
APR 350x35mm 6 Piston Brakes
APR Subframe Insert
APR Pendulum Mount
APR Roll-Control Stabilizer Bars
APR Roll-Control Stabilizer Bar End Links
APR Flow Formed Wheels
APR Forged Wheels
APR Valve Stem Caps
APR Spacers and Lug Bolts
APR Badge
APR Sideburns Decals

*The following will be released soon with a new supporting adapters / brackets:*


APR Intake System
APR Intercooler System
APR Catch Can System

*The following North American ECU Box Codes are available today. If your code is not listed, please put in a request:*


2.0 TSI - DLRB - 3G0906259G S0004

Thank you and Go APR!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

this is HUGE!!!
these numbers are even better than the 7/7.5 .:R!!!!! (i know, just slightly)

is there a reason why we are getting better numbers out of the Arteon? i will be sure to be getting a tune shortly now hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd expect the same final numbers. Always some slight dyno to dyno variation. I will say to the wheels you may struggle a little in very hot weather on a dyno just because of the taller gearing and such, but in real life, the output is the same. 

Now, that said, the gains over stock are much larger because the Arteon has less power from the factory. The Golf R is rated higher.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Those are impressive numbers! This might work well into my plan on getting an Arteon in a few years.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

Daaaaaayyyyyuuuum!

Nice work, and great news. Definitely interested.

I'm sure I can ask at a local APR installer, but how does your powertrain warranty work? ie: if there's a problem, do you still bring it to a VW dealership, and if it's powertrain-related, they just work with APR for reimburse - or do you have to bring it to an APR shop? For example, my local dealership is Gunther Coconut Creek - I think at one point they used to even install APR years ago. And do all the other bumper-to-bumper components of the factory warranty remain for non-powertrain related parts?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Geeze guys the exhaust values will melt!! Are they sodium filled? What about the additional thermal load on this engine? 

Can you show us oil temperatures when the tuned engine is outputting so much power continuously?

Ditto coolant temperatures - what upgrades are need for oil and water cooling? 400hp/2 litre - 200HP/litre that really stretching a 4 cyl engine

Its certainly an impressive tuning achievement, but what about engine and transmission longevity and that 6 yr 72,000 mile warranty? What will be the new engine life?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I was assuming the output would be about the same as the R. What worries me, though, isn't the engine, but the Aisin tranny. If we had a DSG here in the states, I'd be all about it, but, the last time I had an torque converter with a tune, the tranny went to ****e. Shifts got extremely rough to the point I traded the car in for a 5 speed.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> I was assuming the output would be about the same as the R. What worries me, though, isn't the engine, but the Aisin tranny. If we had a DSG here in the states, I'd be all about it, but, the last time I had an torque converter with a tune, the tranny went to ****e. Shifts got extremely rough to the point I traded the car in for a 5 speed.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

lets just hope its the 500nm version, even then I'd be curious at service interval once APR power mods are tossed at it. 

Also no note of any TCU tune needed to accept the power so my guess is they applied everything they could from the R without really doing a grueling long term test. 

APR usually only has a test car in shop for 2-3 weeks, I'm curious how many miles they put on it in order for them to slap an "apr Plus" warranty on it. My guess is less than 1,000 miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

zackiedawg said:


> I'm sure I can ask at a local APR installer, but how does your powertrain warranty work? ie: if there's a problem, do you still bring it to a VW dealership, and if it's powertrain-related, they just work with APR for reimburse - or do you have to bring it to an APR shop? For example, my local dealership is Gunther Coconut Creek - I think at one point they used to even install APR years ago. And do all the other bumper-to-bumper components of the factory warranty remain for non-powertrain related parts?


Tuning only affects the powertrain warranty, so we provide our own. If you have a powertrain issue, say a failed transmission or turbo, bring it to an APR dealer and they'll do the work free of charge.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> Geeze guys the exhaust values will melt!! Are they sodium filled? What about the additional thermal load on this engine?


We've flashed 10's of thousands of these engines now over the past ~5 years. I've never seen an exhaust valve melt. 



> Can you show us oil temperatures when the tuned engine is outputting so much power continuously?


I don't have a specific log to show, however we approach thermal management differently. You'll likely see lower oil temps. 



> Ditto coolant temperatures - what upgrades are need for oil and water cooling? 400hp/2 litre - 200HP/litre that really stretching a 4 cyl engine


You're good to go there. We've added extra thermal protection so if you decide to track the piss out of the car in a competitive way, if coolant becomes too hot, it derates to protect the engine. 



> Its certainly an impressive tuning achievement, but what about engine and transmission longevity and that 6 yr 72,000 mile warranty? What will be the new engine life?


Less, but how much less is anyone's guess, probably means you will not get 350,000 miles out of the engine if you drive hard all the time. As for the warranty, if you want a new one, we provide one with www.goaprplus.com and will cover the powertrain warranty for the factory term, whatever it is, (6 year 72,000).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Gear box: Typically the shifts are the killer on these slush boxes. The transmission makes quite sure that protected during a shift. It's is no DSG in that regard.

But, also like the DSG we offer varying torque levels. If high torque isn't your thing, just run the lower torque file. You'll end up with a little more peak HP (on the dyno at least).


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a noob to APR flashes. Does the flashed ECU take into account which type of gas you put into the tank? Meaning, could the user switch between 91 and 93 without having to choose a specific map? Let say the owner gets the Stage 2 low torque 93oct map, but decides to run 91oct in the tank for a long family trip. Or does that mean, once flashed, the user must run that specified gas type for that gas?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

beaumisbro said:


>


Which means that even the 500Nm version of the Aisin is at the upper torque level of the tune. Coming from a guy that chipped a Tiptronic back in the day, trust me, the tranny turns into a hunk of crap after a while.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> I'm a noob to APR flashes. Does the flashed ECU take into account which type of gas you put into the tank? Meaning, could the user switch between 91 and 93 without having to choose a specific map? Let say the owner gets the Stage 2 low torque 93oct map, but decides to run 91oct in the tank for a long family trip. Or does that mean, once flashed, the user must run that specified gas type for that gas?


You should only ever run the tune designed for the lowest gas you'll be running. So, if you plan to run 91 at times, get the 91 octane tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> Which means that even the 500Nm version of the Aisin is at the upper torque level of the tune. Coming from a guy that chipped a Tiptronic back in the day, trust me, the tranny turns into a hunk of crap after a while.


I'm hopeful that in the 20 years since the original MK4 tiptronics were around, things have improved. Case in point, the ZF8HP in all of the Audi models. It's outstanding. Dare I say better than the DSG in many respects?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Arin, I'm sure it's better. However, given that even the Stage 1 is pushing the torque limit on the 500 Nm Aisin in the Arteon, it still gives me pause. Do you know which Aisin we have? I'm assuming it's the 09P that the all other current 8 Speed VW's are running, which, look to be good for around 330 lb ft.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

I don't have a specific log to show, however we approach thermal management differently. You'll likely see lower oil temps. 

*The laws of thermodynamics mean that the oil temperature will track the coolant temperature, so how will the engine see lower temperatures?
*
You're good to go there. We've added extra thermal protection so if you decide to track the piss out of the car in a competitive way, if coolant becomes too hot, it derates to protect the engine. 

_*Protection seems mandatory, but with nearly 40% more output, where is the extra heat being dissipated? The frontal area of the Arteon is already dominated by the stock inter-cooler, and to match the extra power output a corresponding increase in the cooling area will be needed. What has been changed on the stock cooling system? *

_Less, but how much less is anyone's guess, probably means you will not get 350,000 miles out of the engine if you drive hard all the time. 

_*If we are still talking about the DLRB engine, the jury is still out on longevity. If we assume an engine is operated for 30kmiles/year that's still 12 years before any engine reaches your claimed life and the engine has not been in production that long, so little experience.*
_

As for the warranty, if you want a new one, we provide one with www.goaprplus.com and will cover the powertrain warranty for the factory term, whatever it is, (6 year 72,000)_

*On the warranty, does this cover the gearbox and Haldex transmission too? what about the clutches with the additional torque? has transmission cooling being addressed? 

The other question I have is about your claimed power output from the dyno test - how can it be 276 HP for the stock car? when that's the engine output power? Is the dyno calibrated? and was power measured at all 4 wheels in a 90/10% F/R split? The will be 10% or so transmission loss through the gearbox and a few % through the Haldex transmission, so at best say 15% down from Engine power ~ 234HP, depending on how much power was transmitted to the rear wheels.
*
_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> Arin, I'm sure it's better. However, given that even the Stage 1 is pushing the torque limit on the 500 Nm Aisin in the Arteon, it still gives me pause.


We have lower torque levels available. If you're worried, I'd grab one of those, or get APR Plus and we'll warranty the transmission against failures for only $400 more than the price of the stage 1 tune. 

Keep in mind the torque ratings are just a factory limit, meaning they use this transmission on all vehicles UP TO that factory torque level. They do the same with the engine. Tuning always goes beyond those 'limits.' But like I said, if this is a concern, grab APR plus and we'll warranty the engine and transmission against failures.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> *The laws of thermodynamics mean that the oil temperature will track the coolant temperature, so how will the engine see lower temperatures?*


*

The factory tune runs extremely aggressive strategies (lambda 1 for example) which keeps oil tems extremely high. We change the strategy to promote cooling and performance. 




Protection seems mandatory, but with nearly 40% more output, where is the extra heat being dissipated? The frontal area of the Arteon is already dominated by the stock inter-cooler, and to match the extra power output a corresponding increase in the cooling area will be needed. What has been changed on the stock cooling system? 

Click to expand...



Nothing. I don't recommend anything other than a larger intercooler if you want more power. 




If we are still talking about the DLRB engine, the jury is still out on longevity. If we assume an engine is operated for 30kmiles/year that's still 12 years before any engine reaches your claimed life and the engine has not been in production that long, so little experience.


Click to expand...

The new engine is basically the same as the old engine code, it just now fits different transmissions (8 Speed and 7 Speed for example). If concerned, we offer a factory term limit matching warranty for only $400. 




On the warranty, does this cover the gearbox and Haldex transmission too? what about the clutches with the additional torque? has transmission cooling being addressed? 

Click to expand...

Here's what we cover. We don't cover manual transmission clutches, but do cover auto and dsg clutches: https://www.goaprplus.com/includes/doc/customer_warranty_booklet.pdf




The other question I have is about your claimed power output from the dyno test - how can it be 276 HP for the stock car? when that's the engine output power? Is the dyno calibrated? and was power measured at all 4 wheels in a 90/10% F/R split? The will be 10% or so transmission loss through the gearbox and a few % through the Haldex transmission, so at best say 15% down from Engine power ~ 234HP, depending on how much power was transmitted to the rear wheels.


Click to expand...

Numbers advertised above are crank. We used a linked AWD mustang dyno. Wheel from our dyno is on the website (use the drop down). Drivetrain loss is NOT a percentage. Here's what we saw to the wheels, stage 1, 93 octane, high torque:








*


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

*Tailpipe emissions?*

How do the tailpipe emissions, eg HC NOx of the various tuning options compare with stock?

Are all tailpipe emissions compliant and road legal for California?

thanks,


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

SDArteon said:


> How do the tailpipe emissions, eg HC NOx of the various tuning options compare with stock?
> 
> Are all tailpipe emissions compliant and road legal for California?
> 
> thanks,


Stage 1 tunes are usually CA compliant. Wouldn't hurt to get a confirmation from Arin though.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

Any video of what you all did to test car?


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> Stage 1 tunes are usually CA compliant. Wouldn't hurt to get a confirmation from Arin though.


I looked at their executive order D-783-3 in the exhibit that list the vehicle year and model and did not see the Arteon.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Stage 2 arent street legal and are prohibited for sale in California - they state that on their website, but not in this discussion thread.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

zackiedawg said:


> Daaaaaayyyyyuuuum!
> 
> Nice work, and great news. Definitely interested.
> 
> I'm sure I can ask at a local APR installer, but how does your powertrain warranty work? ie: if there's a problem, do you still bring it to a VW dealership, and if it's powertrain-related, they just work with APR for reimburse - or do you have to bring it to an APR shop? For example, my local dealership is Gunther Coconut Creek - I think at one point they used to even install APR years ago. And do all the other bumper-to-bumper components of the factory warranty remain for non-powertrain related parts?


Ive been looking closely at the APR warranty too, a few concerns I have:

- it doesnt appear to cover (Arin can confirm) any emissions related parts, like the cats, lambda sensors and so on. Remember these are pricy items and can show up on 2yr inspection, check light stuff etc. The VW dealer is likely to say no to replacement with a tuned ECU, irrespective of the stge of tuning.

- labor isn't covered, if I read it correctly, so if the tune damages the transmission, the customer foot the labor bill, while presumablly APR gives you a new or refurb gearbox. So this could be expensive VW warranty to 72k/6years covers everything.

- warranty covers failure, but what happend if excessive wear occurs? Ring/bores wear out, but the engine still functions? Same thing if gearbox still works but gear whine..

with these issues, and the emissions legal thing, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> How do the tailpipe emissions, eg HC NOx of the various tuning options compare with stock?
> 
> Are all tailpipe emissions compliant and road legal for California?
> 
> thanks,


We do not have CARB approval on this yet. It's a lengthy process. We do have CARB approval on many of the previous model year R/S3/TTS engines and tunes.

I will note that there is nothing in the stage 1 or APR Plus tune to stop it from getting CARB approval. We don't mess with emissions.

Also, on in europe we have TUV approval on the latest engines. That includes the new WLTP driving cycle where they attach an emissions station to your car on a trailer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

5309 said:


> Any video of what you all did to test car?


I have various videos of this car on the dyno on our instagram. I do not have other media of this vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

SDArteon said:


> - it doesnt appear to cover (Arin can confirm) any emissions related parts, like the cats, lambda sensors and so on. Remember these are pricy items and can show up on 2yr inspection, check light stuff etc. The VW dealer is likely to say no to replacement with a tuned ECU, irrespective of the stge of tuning.


The cats don't die. If they did, they would be covered under your federal emissions warranty anyways. It the cat got taken out by a failed turbo, we would replace it too. There's a lot fo stuff we would do out of good will - basically if something is our fault, we're not looking to mess up the whole warranty program squabbling over pennies. 



> - labor isn't covered, if I read it correctly, so if the tune damages the transmission, the customer foot the labor bill, while presumablly APR gives you a new or refurb gearbox. So this could be expensive VW warranty to 72k/6years covers everything.


Labor is covered.



> - warranty covers failure, but what happend if excessive wear occurs? Ring/bores wear out, but the engine still functions? Same thing if gearbox still works but gear whine..


We don't tear down engines and check rings for you, so yeah, that's why we say "failure."


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

SDArteon said:


> Ive been looking closely at the APR warranty too, a few concerns I have:
> 
> - it doesnt appear to cover (Arin can confirm) any emissions related parts, like the cats, lambda sensors and so on. Remember these are pricy items and can show up on 2yr inspection, check light stuff etc. The VW dealer is likely to say no to replacement with a tuned ECU, irrespective of the stge of tuning.
> 
> ...


The other thing to note is that depending on the APR dealer, you may have to flip the bill for repair parts to get the car back on the road ASAP and wait for a reimbursement check. Also I'm not sure if APR dealers have overnight shipping on crucial items (unlike a VW dealer) so you may be out of a car for 1-2 weeks while warranty work is green lit and work can start.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i tuned my car last night!!!
went with the APR Plus program, basically stage I low torque file. so an increase of 85hp and 95tq - 360hp and 350tq
so my car will be covered under the power train warranty for the full 72k miles or 6 years.

first impression, pulls HARD! first and second gear are very strong, but as soon as it shifts into 3rd, it falls flat. but with how long 3rd gear actually is, im not surprised by this. dont get me wrong, 3rd gear still pulls extremely hard its just too long of a gear and can tell its geard more for high speed, highway driving. 

but running my Torque Pro app i am not sure it was giving me exact readings or maybe the car didnt tune correctly. because my butt dyno was telling me it wasnt that much faster, but honestly with an increase of 85hp i really expected more of a pull to happen. but i am thinking that because we have really LOOOONG gears with this 8 speed, that it is making the car not feel as fast as it should.

hopefully @Arin can confirm what stock boost numbers are, but this morning it read max boost at 42psi. granted i have to take into account the pressure reading and subtract 14.7 (i cannot remember if that is the correct number or not) but still. curious to what stock boost numbers are and what boost numbers are with the APR tune. also, is there a way to confirm the tune "took" to the ecu? idk, guess im just paranoid that i didnt get the tune is all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup, I see a flash in your location for APR Plus. Boosting high 20's (after subtracting atmospheric) is correct.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, I see a flash in your location for APR Plus. Boosting high 20's (after subtracting atmospheric) is correct.


good to know boost numbers are where they should be! 

also, do you recommend any apps that can track and data log? currently i am running torque pro.

will APR be working on a TCU tune for NAR Arteon?


----------



## bradst3r (Sep 26, 2008)

Have you tried shifting in manual mode? I been experimenting with mine and can get mine to shift a lot quicker the car feels totally different then in D or even S mode. I always downshift to M2 when pulling out since it likes to drag on 3rd gear.




vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i tuned my car last night!!!
> went with the APR Plus program, basically stage I low torque file. so an increase of 85hp and 95tq - 360hp and 350tq
> so my car will be covered under the power train warranty for the full 72k miles or 6 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> good to know boost numbers are where they should be!
> 
> also, do you recommend any apps that can track and data log? currently i am running torque pro.
> 
> will APR be working on a TCU tune for NAR Arteon?


No need to monitor. Just get in and drive. That's the way we've designed it, although, monitoring can be fun at times (boost especially). 

TCU tune: No answer yet. We're tackling several trans before we would do this, if we do. Will depending on a lot of moving pieces.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

bradst3r said:


> Have you tried shifting in manual mode? I been experimenting with mine and can get mine to shift a lot quicker the car feels totally different then in D or even S mode. I always downshift to M2 when pulling out since it likes to drag on 3rd gear.


i have!
and you are correct, using the manual paddles offers far more control. given that you do not push the pedal all the way down to force the car to downshift haha.



[email protected] said:


> No need to monitor. Just get in and drive. That's the way we've designed it, although, monitoring can be fun at times (boost especially).
> 
> TCU tune: No answer yet. We're tackling several trans before we would do this, if we do. Will depending on a lot of moving pieces.


understand on the TCU tune. thanks for the info!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i have!
> and you are correct, using the manual paddles offers far more control. given that you do not push the pedal all the way down to force the car to downshift haha.


OBD Eleven has an app to change the throttle pedal response. Tiguan owners did it successfully and are very happy. I think it changes the drive-by-wire settings, but I am going to try it if available. Hopefully it fixes some of the lag as I have been noticing it a ton- and it is bad as it will spool up, and then shoot up to like 5k all at once making the car awful.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i tuned my car last night!!!
> went with the APR Plus program, basically stage I low torque file. so an increase of 85hp and 95tq - 360hp and 350tq
> so my car will be covered under the power train warranty for the full 72k miles or 6 years.
> 
> first impression, pulls HARD! first and second gear are very strong, but as soon as it shifts into 3rd, it falls flat. but with how long 3rd gear actually is, im not surprised by this. dont get me wrong, 3rd gear still pulls extremely hard its just too long of a gear and can tell its geard more for high speed, highway driving.


maybe by 3rd gear the ECU is starting to pull power due to safety limits to not cause damage (maybe the calculated EGTs the ECU thinks is putting out, remember no EGT sensor, is saving the turbo)? 

With an 8spd I can't imagine 3rd gear being crazy tall. at 4K in 3rd you'd doing what 50mph?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I know what you're talking about, and and it's the gearing. It's extremely tall. One of the shifts is a major step down.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

just to update the thread and what i was reporting.
so i have had the tune for 5 days now and i actually REALLY enjoy the tune. i honestly believe the car just needed some time to get accustomed to the new parameters, also having my foot slammed on the throttle hahaha

the car, from a dig, is an absolute BEAST! pulls extremely hard and feels great. third gear has such a tall ratio that it really does feel like it looses power. but as soon as you get up to about 4500rpm everything matches up pretty well.
i am planning on going to the drag strip this coming weekend, temps should be in the low 70s so heat soak will be down to a minimum. i also just filled up a new tank of gas, so we will see how well it will do for mileage.

i do want to give a shout out to APR though, as i had concerns about the tune, they promptly asked for logs from my car. 
performed 3 pulls, all in 3rd gear from a roll until shift into 4th. confirmed that the tune was and the car was performing perfectly, im also running a consistent 28.7psi of boost!!! 
but they worked quickly to make sure my car was running with no issue. honestly, this is the main reason i go with APR, they work quickly with me and my local tuner to go over the data logs of my car, crunching the numbers to make sure everything is working well and i was/is happy. cannot ask for better customer service and i highly recommend APR as your tuning option. 

stay tuned (see what i did there?) for this weekend as hopefully my track times will be impressive.


----------



## Hellcat707 (Sep 19, 2017)

Looking forward to some numbers at the strip!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

APR stage 1 tune done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

I've got a few questions regarding the tune.

1. This is my first ever leased car in the and as such don't know much about the fees and penalties at the time of turning in a leased car. How bad a decision would it be to tune a leased car?

2. Would the dealership be able to tell the car has a tune when I take it in for service? If they could, would they care? Possibly voiding the warranty.

3. When i want to turn in the car at the end of the lease would i be able to put the factory tune back on the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If you have any warranty concerns, check out the APR Plus tune. It includes a new APR Plus Warranty. 

When you sell the car, you can have it flashed back to stock. You can do that at any time at any APR dealer.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

ArtyParty said:


> I've got a few questions regarding the tune.
> 
> 1. This is my first ever leased car in the and as such don't know much about the fees and penalties at the time of turning in a leased car. How bad a decision would it be to tune a leased car?
> 
> ...


1. as far as penalties, i believe this is really up to the dealership. i have tuned my leased MK7 GTI and the dealer had no problems with it. if they are tuner/mod friendly you should be good, if not, you may run into some problems.

2. yes, they will be able to tell if the car is tuned. from what i also understand is its not up to them to notate, but as soon as the computer detects the parameters have changed your car is flagged TD1 automatically and powertrain warranty is voided.

3. as stated by Arin, you can flash the car back to factory tune, but no real need to do so if you are turning it back in.

in the end, it is a risk that you as a consumer needs to take. i tuned my purchased Arteon, but i went with their APR plus, which will have a powertrain warranty for the 7 years/ 72k miles that came with the car.
but its up to you, but be warned that no one can promise or guarantee what a dealer will do if/when they find out the car has been tuned.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i tuned my car last night!!!
> went with the APR Plus program, basically stage I low torque file. so an increase of 85hp and 95tq - 360hp and 350tq
> so my car will be covered under the power train warranty for the full 72k miles or 6 years.
> 
> ...


What's the difference between apr plus and stage 1? I thought apr plus was just the addition of the warranty?

Also what did it set you back?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

ice4life said:


> What's the difference between apr plus and stage 1? I thought apr plus was just the addition of the warranty?
> 
> Also what did it set you back?


 APR plus has the warranty, but otherwise it's the same as the low torque version. On the cars designed for 87, it was often their 87 tune.


----------



## Ksack1 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Apr tune*

Got my car back from APR last week and what a difference the power band is fantastic and lots of torque very impressive but what is also great is the Big Brake Kit huge difference. So I have stage 2 medium torgue with DP, turbo inlet pipe, cold air intake, dogdone/subframe insert, Pendulum mount , Turbo muffler delete and Intercooler with Boost Hose system.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Arin,

Question. How do the APR Authorized VW dealers work? If you get chipped there, do they automatically void your warranty? Fred Beans isn't far from me and they're listed on your site.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Ksack1 said:


> Got my car back from APR last week and what a difference the power band is fantastic and lots of torque very impressive but what is also great is the Big Brake Kit huge difference. So I have stage 2 medium torgue with DP, turbo inlet pipe, cold air intake, dogdone/subframe insert, Pendulum mount , Turbo muffler delete and Intercooler with Boost Hose system.


Awesome and thanks for volunteering your car! What made you pick the MT vs the HT or LT? I have Stage 1 HT just now and thinks it’s awesome. Also added a Sprint Booster and that does wonders for the throttle response.

An you tell us a bit more about the BBK and CAI? Interested in those for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

M Diddy said:


> Arin,
> 
> Question. How do the APR Authorized VW dealers work? If you get chipped there, do they automatically void your warranty? Fred Beans isn't far from me and they're listed on your site.


I bought my GTI from Fred Beans back in the day. Nice shop and area. 

They should flash your car seperate from anything VW related (like scanning / flagging, and all that). That should only take place if you bring the car in for service or more specifically, warranty work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Ksack1 said:


> Got my car back from APR last week and what a difference the power band is fantastic and lots of torque very impressive but what is also great is the Big Brake Kit huge difference. So I have stage 2 medium torgue with DP, turbo inlet pipe, cold air intake, dogdone/subframe insert, Pendulum mount , Turbo muffler delete and Intercooler with Boost Hose system.


Thank you again. Your car is absolutely beautiful! Love it


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ksack1 said:


> Got my car back from APR last week and what a difference the power band is fantastic and lots of torque very impressive but what is also great is the Big Brake Kit huge difference. So I have stage 2 medium torgue with DP, turbo inlet pipe, cold air intake, dogdone/subframe insert, Pendulum mount , Turbo muffler delete and Intercooler with Boost Hose system.


Nice!

What was the total bill?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Nice!
> 
> What was the total bill?


im not certain, but i think he was the test car...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Also what did it set you back?


Just curious if anyone has an estimate for what the basic apr plus tune costs? I have never had a tune done before so I am completely in the dark.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ice4life said:


> Just curious if anyone has an estimate for what the basic apr plus tune costs? I have never had a tune done before so I am completely in the dark.


https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_arteon.html

further down the page, it has cost for each stage.

APR Plus ECU Upgrade w/ a Limited Powertrain Warranty Factory Exhaust DP $1,199.99
APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Factory Exhaust DP $799.99
- Upgrade from APR Stage I to APR Stage II High Flow Exhaust Race DP $199.99
- Upgrade from APR Stage I to APR Stage II (after purchasing an APR Race DP) APR Exhaust Race DP No Additional Charge


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

knedrgr said:


> https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_arteon.html
> 
> further down the page, it has cost for each stage.
> 
> ...


Thanks I looked but must have missed it. There are a lot of options. So essentially it's $1,200. That's not bad.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

ice4life said:


> Thanks I looked but must have missed it. There are a lot of options. So essentially it's $1,200. That's not bad.


plus the APR dealers labor, which is usually around an hr or so.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im not sure if anyone can answer this question, or if @arin will need to...

but i am wondering about the on board performance monitor on our cars. specifically the boost readouts.

now, i know that it does not take into account the atmospheric pressure. however when we get tuned (specifically by APR) are they able to change that so it DOES take into account the atmospheric pressure?
i ask because my car is still only reading about 35psi at full throttle and subtracting the 14.7 will only net me about 15-18psi actual. 

so if they do not adjust the display, does that mean the car is NOT able to read actual boost numbers live? and is just basing the number off of programming and engine load?

i hope i explained this correctly...


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

One thought is that the pressure sensor has a limited dynamic range and max’s out at the top end? The other thought is - is there a pressure relief valve that stops the over pressure in the intake?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Datdobazan said:


> do you have video ?


a video of the gauge reaching limit? no...


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

Does anyone have a Stage 2 video of them going 0-60? Trying to troubleshoot for now. I have ruled out a boost leak, but I am not seeing peak boost (38psi according to the boost gauge in the dash) until after 5000rpm. From what the APR map on their website says, I should be seeing it FAR sooner. I have the APR stage 2 high torque map, APR intake inlet, APR intercooler and an ECS tuning intake, plus the APR race downpipe to the stock Arteon axleback. I am not seeing any improvement in 0-60 times for my Arteon, but I AM feeling the boost surge late in the RPM range. Wondering if it's a TCU tune issue, a vacuum leak near the wastegate, or something else.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Drakan290 said:


> I am not seeing peak boost (38psi according to the boost gauge in the dash) until after 5000rpm


Do some REAL logging via VagCom or something instead.
The dash gauge is not accurate or giving true numbers, when tuned. (see vdubs kopfschuss GLI post above)


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm very interested in this thread.......I've had an SEL-P for a month now and everytime I pull up to a traffic light, someone is trying to race me.... I got smoked by a 2019 corvette yesterday (expected) and then immediately after, someone in a Ford F150 decided to floor it past me..... I need some respectable off-the-line acceleration... I'm hoping the APR Plus will do it (but that I won't get hooked and start focusing on Stage II etc.....)


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

snobrdrdan said:


> Do some REAL logging via VagCom or something instead.
> The dash gauge is not accurate or giving true numbers, when tuned. (see vdubs kopfschuss GLI post above)


I know it isn't super accurate, but I am not seeing the drastic performance increase that I was hoping for. I am getting 0-60 times about the same as stock, however, there is a definite higher boost pressure (and corresponding acceleration) but only at the end of the rev range. According to the APR tune graphic, I should be seeing torque hit it's upper range below 3000rpm, with incremental increases to peak after that (the cliff being ~3000rpm), but I am not feeling the cliff until way later in the rev range. I checked all my intake piping and ran a boost leak test with a bike pump and pressure tester and didn't find any leaks, so I'm not sure where the problem lies.  Just trying to figure out if anyone has a properly tuned/installed/tested video of them doing a run to compare if it's just me being optimistic, if the gearing in the transmission is not really giving better acceleration numbers, or if I am chasing the right problem.


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

Drakan290 said:


> I know it isn't super accurate, but I am not seeing the drastic performance increase that I was hoping for. I am getting 0-60 times about the same as stock, however, there is a definite higher boost pressure (and corresponding acceleration) but only at the end of the rev range. According to the APR tune graphic, I should be seeing torque hit it's upper range below 3000rpm, with incremental increases to peak after that (the cliff being ~3000rpm), but I am not feeling the cliff until way later in the rev range. I checked all my intake piping and ran a boost leak test with a bike pump and pressure tester and didn't find any leaks, so I'm not sure where the problem lies.  Just trying to figure out if anyone has a properly tuned/installed/tested video of them doing a run to compare if it's just me being optimistic, if the gearing in the transmission is not really giving better acceleration numbers, or if I am chasing the right problem.




This is what I get from my OBD reader and Torque Pro on my phone. It doesn't look like I'm getting what I should be, power wise; but the boost does come on in 2nd gear to max boost. Not sure where to look 

Cant post because I don't have enough posts apparently. 
imgur/a/DmACZHg


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

Welp, I found my issue. My exhaust pipe where the downpipe and midpipe meet (before the o2 sensor) was loose, but not obviously loose. Tightened down the clamps and now I'm hitting 25 psi in 1st gear. This thing is a BEAST.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Drakan290 said:


> Welp, I found my issue. My exhaust pipe where the downpipe and midpipe meet (before the o2 sensor) was loose, but not obviously loose. Tightened down the clamps and now I'm hitting 25 psi in 1st gear. This thing is a BEAST.


Woo Hoo!! post a video if you can!


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

eteather said:


> Woo Hoo!! post a video if you can!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpcM-0cGDBE


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

Drakan290 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpcM-0cGDBE


Nice....I clocked you at 0-60 4.3 seconds! Hard to see the actual 60mph behind the wheel.

I noticed that it is in D and not sport...does it matter? would it be faster using launch?

very impressive.....me want.


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

eteather said:


> Nice....I clocked you at 0-60 4.3 seconds! Hard to see the actual 60mph behind the wheel.
> 
> I noticed that it is in D and not sport...does it matter? would it be faster using launch?
> 
> very impressive.....me want.


It's in custom mode, Sport+ (you can add more to the top slider in custom vs. just sport mode). I wasn't doing manual shifting because I was holding the phone. 

And yeah, it's kinda hard to catch the exact speeds; I'll do a better video at some point in the future!! It's sure quick now though!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

Drakan290 said:


> It's in custom mode, Sport+ (you can add more to the top slider in custom vs. just sport mode). I wasn't doing manual shifting because I was holding the phone.
> 
> And yeah, it's kinda hard to catch the exact speeds; I'll do a better video at some point in the future!! It's sure quick now though!


Even with the APR software you can't left foot brake past 2,500rpm?
I feel like the car would need more in order to build proper boost.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The factory "launch" stall is unfortunately controlled by the TCU / transmission control unit.


----------



## Drakan290 (Jan 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> The factory "launch" stall is unfortunately controlled by the TCU / transmission control unit.


I'm ready for that APR transmission tune whenever you guys are all back at it again!


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

I finally got APR' Stage 1 low torque map on my Arteon.
It's a very nice upgrade. It changes the car for sure. Honestly, I can't say it's a MAJOR difference (butt dyno) but it's definitely there.
I think that being a comfortable larger car, the bump in power is more "subtile" than you would expect.
Where I do see a BIG difference: Merging onto an highway
I do not regret going stage 1 at all and would gladly recommend it! 

Note:
APR are recommending a tighter spark plug gap. 0.024 +- 0.002''
The tech told me they did not usually do so while uploading stage 1 put it could be done for 60$. I did so.
It's pretty easy to do it on your own if you have the gap tool. 
Was it unnecessary? Maybe...


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

AlexSky said:


> I finally got APR' Stage 1 low torque map on my Arteon.
> It's a very nice upgrade. It changes the car for sure. Honestly, I can't say it's a MAJOR difference (butt dyno) but it's definitely there.
> I think that being a comfortable larger car, the bump in power is more "subtile" than you would expect.
> Where I do see a BIG difference: Merging onto an highway
> ...


Very suspicious if you ask me.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Nobody mentioned anything about the spark plugs being gapped when I got my tune done? Now I’m curious.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Meanrick69 said:


> Nobody mentioned anything about the spark plugs being gapped when I got my tune done? Now I’m curious.


With the high charge density (more fuel) a misfire(s) is to be avoided as much as possible. The plug temp will also be higher and the life reduced etc. I would ask APR to explain why re-gapping is needed and also what is the reduced life expectancy of the plugs? I had a friend a while ago that had a plug insulator breakdown on his boosted GTI and the damage to the cylinder basically left the engine cylinder damaged - it burned a lot of oil from then on. Not covered by his warranty as the engine was “still functioning”

my 2 cents....


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

_APR Stage I ECU Upgrade
The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is the first step towards making more power! This simple upgrade requires no engine hardware modifications, and produces 359-382 HP with 349-392 FT-LBS of torque. Gains as high as 85-113 HP and 95-136 FT-LBS of torque are available throughout the power band, making the vehicle exceptionally quicker in all scenarios.

The upgrade is offered in both high and low torque versions, and is available for various fuel grades.

To get more power, the vehicle can be outfitted with an upgraded intake, intercooler, catback exhaust and other small modifications without requiring any new modification to the ECU. For those looking for even more power, check out our Stage 1 ECU upgrade. APR recommends using colder heat-range spark plugs (Ex: NGK-R7437-9), properly gapped to a tighter gap (Ex: 0.024" ±0.002" or 0.6mm ±0.05mm), properly installed and torqued (Ex: Per the manufacturers specifications), and maintained with a shorter change interval (Ex: 10,000-15,000 mi or 16,000-24,000 km)._

Straight outta: https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb_arteon.html

They recommend Colder Heat Range Spark Plugs. I had the OEM plugs gapped to their recommendation. Might've been a bad move since they are not "Colder Heat Range plugs". Also, MAYBE the OEM plug are already gapped to 0.024 +- 0.002''.

I'll contact APR directly to shed a little light on this whole thing. I might be the one heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

You're all good. Factory gap is usually all over the place. If you have misfires, a tighter gap will help. 

If you plan to bomb the every living hell out of the car (like tracking it, or long highway top speed runs) go with colder plugs. The ones on the site are expensive but the best we've tried.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Any update on the intake for the Arteon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

faroodi said:


> Any update on the intake for the Arteon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need a car in house to test the bracket. Any takers? Free intake for whoever can get us a car.


----------



## TheJerseyDon (Oct 12, 2011)

Arin if you go with apr plus and use 93 will it be the 93 file or are you stuck with the apr plus 91 file?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TheJerseyDon said:


> Arin if you go with apr plus and use 93 will it be the 93 file or are you stuck with the apr plus 91 file?


There is only one APR Plus file. No octane options.


----------



## sharif_armstrong (May 17, 2020)

Dieseldog12 said:


> lets just hope its the 500nm version, even then I'd be curious at service interval once APR power mods are tossed at it.
> 
> Also no note of any TCU tune needed to accept the power so my guess is they applied everything they could from the R without really doing a grueling long term test.
> 
> APR usually only has a test car in shop for 2-3 weeks, I'm curious how many miles they put on it in order for them to slap an "apr Plus" warranty on it. My guess is less than 1,000 miles.


As far as I know, we have the AWF45, which is 480nm. That's approximately the same result as the ZF8HP50 found in the Giulia, M240i, X4 M40i, and other powerful vehicles. Pretty sure it will be all fine😊


----------



## sharif_armstrong (May 17, 2020)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i tuned my car last night!!!
> went with the APR Plus program, basically stage I low torque file. so an increase of 85hp and 95tq - 360hp and 350tq
> so my car will be covered under the power train warranty for the full 72k miles or 6 years.
> 
> ...


I always felt first 2 gears aren't as powerful as the higher ones. The IS38 should have the best pull from 3 gear, from my observations. The reason why it feels like it's slowing down, is due to how short the 1-2 gears are, it re-spools in 3rd gear. If you are already going in 3rd gear, and it's spooling, it moves very well!


----------



## sharif_armstrong (May 17, 2020)

eteather said:


> I'm very interested in this thread.......I've had an SEL-P for a month now and everytime I pull up to a traffic light, someone is trying to race me.... I got smoked by a 2019 corvette yesterday (expected) and then immediately after, someone in a Ford F150 decided to floor it past me..... I need some respectable off-the-line acceleration... I'm hoping the APR Plus will do it (but that I won't get hooked and start focusing on Stage II etc.....)


A Corvette is serious competition🙂


----------



## sharif_armstrong (May 17, 2020)

AlexSky said:


> Drakan290 said:
> 
> 
> > It's in custom mode, Sport+ (you can add more to the top slider in custom vs. just sport mode). I wasn't doing manual shifting because I was holding the phone.
> ...


You would have to use the Volvo trick. Then you can rev to 3500.
https://youtu.be/YwOhtGZemw0


----------



## sharif_armstrong (May 17, 2020)

M Diddy said:


> Which means that even the 500Nm version of the Aisin is at the upper torque level of the tune. Coming from a guy that chipped a Tiptronic back in the day, trust me, the tranny turns into a hunk of crap after a while.


Always thought we had the AWF45!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharif_armstrong (May 17, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I'm hopeful that in the 20 years since the original MK4 tiptronics were around, things have improved. Case in point, the ZF8HP in all of the Audi models. It's outstanding. Dare I say better than the DSG in many respects?


My Arteon's 8 speed Aisin shifts much faster than my 2014 A5 2.0T 8ZF speed did. Only time it shifted fast was with drag mode, and ESC off in dynamic. Same case for my A7. I don't see it as a slushbox in the VW in any regard? Or were you referring to older tiptronics?

Isn't the gearbox in the MINI JCW and M235i exactly the same Aisin? As I heard.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> We need a car in house to test the bracket. Any takers? Free intake for whoever can get us a car.



Man I may end up going with you guys for an intake since AWETuning isnt going to make one till 2021 and there focus is an catback exhaust and just wanting an intake. Where are you guys located?


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Just ordered the APR Turbo Inlet Pipe. Any noticeable improvements? Just have the APR Plus tune and a Racingline R600 Intake & Turbo Inlet Hose so far. Lol The Racingline inlet hose doesn’t fit onto my stock turbo inlet pipe, so i guess i had no choice but to order one? Just learning as go.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Reviving this thread. Been keeping an eye out on the APR tune, while part of me was holding my breath thinking the Arteon R would eventually be released here, well no such luck, thanks so much VW :banghead:. My Passat lease is coming up next month and I will probably hold out until the 2021 Arteons land over here. Assuming the APR tune is the same given no engine enhancements. Does anyone have any 0-60 or Quarter mile times with the Stage 1, just to get a numeric comparison. I test drove an Arteon earlier in the year and it felt considerably more leisurely than my Passat, the pause between 2nd to 3rd gear was the main culprit. I also saw that APR has a RoW TCU tune but that is for the DSG transmission, is anything in the works for the Aisin unit, that would really help.

Cheers
Kay


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

What is a bone stock Arteon supposed to do in the 1/4 mile?


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

the stock is supposed to be able to do 0-60 in 5.8 seconds. there is someone on here who posted a video of himself doing 0-60 in 4.7 seconds with a Stage 2 tune....


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Per the magazines CD/Motortrend had 6.0/6.3 0-60 and for the Quarter mile 14.5 @97/14.8 @93.5 respectively for Stock, would be good to see any real world Stock and Stage 1 numbers.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i think i will pull the trigger on getting the Dragy app. then i will be able to see what im able to do with this stage I+ tune!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i think i will pull the trigger on getting the Dragy app. then i will be able to see what im able to do with this stage I+ tune!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

I just bought the dragy box.
Supposed to get it early next week.
I'll let you guys know the results as soon as possible. (Stage 1 Arteon)


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

AlexSky said:


> I just bought the dragy box.
> Supposed to get it early next week.
> I'll let you guys know the results as soon as possible. (Stage 1 Arteon)


Cool, more data points


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

AlexSky said:


> I just bought the dragy box.
> Supposed to get it early next week.
> I'll let you guys know the results as soon as possible. (Stage 1 Arteon)


Forget it! Just received the thing and there's no way to make it work with my Samsung S10.
I do not know if it's the phone, the gps itself but I'm just sending it back. At this price point, I'm bummed AF right now lol.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

AlexSky said:


> Forget it! Just received the thing and there's no way to make it work with my Samsung S10.
> I do not know if it's the phone, the gps itself but I'm just sending it back. At this price point, I'm bummed AF right now lol.


Bummer. That's a shame. their spec page just mentions android 4.4+ which on an S10 your probably running Android 10 anyway.


----------



## artiethearteon (Aug 19, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> *We're pleased to announce several new hardware and software upgrades for the North American Arteon 2.0T!*
> 
> APR's ECU Upgrade dramatically increases power and is available in multiple stages and octanes. The Arteon is rated at 268 HP and 258 FT-LBS of torque from Volkswagen. With the APR Plus ECU Upgrade, which includes a factory term limit matching powertrain warranty, expect up to 359 HP and 349 FT-LBS of torque!
> 
> ...


----------



## artiethearteon (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks for all of the back and forth answering all the questions on this thread. Just flashed Stage 1 low torque file on my 2021 SEL R-Line. Shop asked if my car was up to date on its service and I said "ha I just picked it up new from dealer two weeks ago...". Very happy with the results thus far. Stock the car felt a bit sluggish but admittedly I was used to an APR Stage 2 MK6 Jetta GLI. I had that car four years and loved it. I had some concerns with the amount of torque on the Aisin 8 speed, but I got over that as I'm not someone who accelerates from dead stop at every stoplight like a madman. I understand the same transmission is in the JCW Mini and the X2 M35i (cars I was looking at before I bought the Arteon). I'm sure it will hold up fine. Merging onto highways and passing is massively improved post tune and I'm getting 35+ mpg highway. Two weeks after I picked up my Arteon they announced the 2022 will have the DSG. I'm jealous but I couldn't wait to buy. An APR tuned Arteon w/ the DSG is going to be one hell of a ride.


----------



## ghoztrider (Oct 30, 2011)

Just had my 21 arteon tuned with apr plus. Definitely agree with many on here that it should have came from factory like this. I definitely encourage others to get it so far. The extra august discount was nice too.


----------



## Cliff4Motion (Aug 29, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> *We're pleased to announce several new hardware and software upgrades for the North American Arteon 2.0T!*
> 
> APR's ECU Upgrade dramatically increases power and is available in multiple stages and octanes. The Arteon is rated at 268 HP and 258 FT-LBS of torque from Volkswagen. With the APR Plus ECU Upgrade, which includes a factory term limit matching powertrain warranty, expect up to 359 HP and 349 FT-LBS of torque!
> 
> ...


Just bought my SEL P R and within two days had the apr tune done for $445 plus labor and it really wakes the big car up! Takes off the auto stop feature which is really needed. The tune moves thru roughly 5000 rpm’s & it pulls pretty hard! Love it! Have more apr parts ordered for Cliff too!


----------

